# Allergic to Methimazole - RAI in my future... ?



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, the endo today said that she will do liver enzymes and CBC (just had blood drawn today) and IF my liver enzymes are ok, she will start me on TPU - only until my levels are low enough to do RAI.

I started out VERY hyper with very high levels - and positive for Graves (I have a thread in the newbie section that details my levels) I was only on methimazole for 21 days, and started an itchy rash. Today she said its mostly likely allergic reaction OR allergic hepatitis?? Which freaked me out hearing that.

My original goal was to take meds to remission - my mom had graves and has been in remission for 10 years, after being on meds for 4 years. I guess the option of methimazole is gone, and TPU she said I shouldn't be on for long term.

I asked her about surgery, and she said she wouldn't recommend it - RAI is easier, quicker, safer, less risk of complications, and I could get back to normal faster.

I need to do more research - but IF my liver enzymes are elevated at all (I'll know tomorrow) she said she wouldn't give me TPU - she would give me steroids to hopefully prevent damage to my eyes after RAI, and would schedule me for RAI as soon as possible. IF the liver enyzmes are ok, she suggest the RAI as soon as my levels are low enough.

Advice??

:scared0015:


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

My liver enzymes came back normal, so I will be starting on TPU tonight, and will see the endo the week of Oct. 7 - with labs done the day before - so we can see where I stand.

Sure hope I don't have any type of allergic reaction with the TPU.

Still hoping for input from anyone regarding RAI....


----------



## Exiledmoths (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten the RAI treatment yet but I have talked to lots and lots of people who have. Most people I've spoken to say that they felt really crappy the first week because there thyroid was "dumping" out all of the hormones, and after that it was a slow but steady process back to health but after the first week they started feeling better day by day! No one that I know had eye problems but I know that that is common.

The way one girl said it to me, was that even if the RAI had unpleasant side effects and didn't do much, you really can't feel worse then you feel when you have bad hyperthyroidism or Graves. Theres no reason to not give it a shot.

I know it's a scary though, I'm scared too. But you will more likely then not feel so much better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I asked her about surgery, and she said she wouldn't recommend it - RAI is easier, quicker, safer, less risk of complications, and I could get back to normal faster.
> 
> I need to do more research - but IF my liver enzymes are elevated at all (I'll know tomorrow) she said she wouldn't give me TPU - she would give me steroids to hopefully prevent damage to my eyes after RAI, and would schedule me for RAI as soon as possible. IF the liver enyzmes are ok, she suggest the RAI as soon as my levels are low enough.


If you are having any eye issues you should NOT have RAI.

Surgery would be abetter option. Did you take benedryl for your hives and did it help?


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't have any problems with my eyes other than a little sensitive to light, but either the anti thyroid drugs or beta blocker has helped that almost 100%...I see my eye Dr in Oct.

I did take benedryl and it helped some but not enough to be comfortable with continuing to take it.

Three doses of the PTU down and the taste is horrible! I'm taking 900mg a day, split into three doses every eight hours. Hoping to figure out how to get six pills down without them touching my tongue! Blech!!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Grandma Karen said:


> I don't have any problems with my eyes other than a little sensitive to light, but either the anti thyroid drugs or beta blocker has helped that almost 100%...I see my eye Dr in Oct.
> 
> I did take benedryl and it helped some but not enough to be comfortable with continuing to take it.
> 
> Three doses of the PTU down and the taste is horrible! I'm taking 900mg a day, split into three doses every eight hours. Hoping to figure out how to get six pills down without them touching my tongue! Blech!!


Grandma Karen: You can buy empty gel capsules and put the pills in to swallow. Usually available at the health food stores.

You may also want to run this by your doctor: http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2007/dec2007_report_thyroid_01.htm

I had really bad itching with Methimazole as well. The higher the dose the more itch and every time there was a reduction in dose that lasted 2-4 weeks. Throughout my course of this disease I have noticed my skin has changed in color, texture, appearance, bruising, scaring and healing. Maybe once your levels are within range you will be able to handle a small dose of Methimazole.


----------

